# Naming your build



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I think it is kind of foretelling when you name your guitar you are building. I decided that the name on mine would be "Heartbreaker". I was thinking of tone when I did it, but between problems with my injury, living in pain, financial woes, mistakes, my neighbour dying, my father in law falling from a roof and in critical condition, etc., etc., I think there might be something more to it. I think if I ever get through this build, and start another, I will try to think of a name that has a more positive bend to it. So, as the headstock will have "Watertone" as a "brand" label, any suggestions for a model name?

I also finally found some water decal paper and got it on and buried in shellac......after about 5 tries.










Finally, you can't see the edges of the decal!!!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have yet to do the brand thing. I just figure that the guitars will speak for themselves.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I think the headstock looks kinda empty without something on it.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> So, as the headstock will have "Watertone" as a "brand" label, any suggestions for a model name?


yikes. after all that, I'd stick with "Rainbows and puppies" for the next one!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe I'll call it "millionaire"...lol


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

I'd put something on my headstock if I knew a good way to do it =D


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I think the headstock looks kinda empty without something on it.


The wife gave me heck again tonight about it.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Well you obviously have burying a decal down pat, that looks great!

Naming models is always a fun process. WHen I think of names I sometimes say to myself "that's either really cool... or really dumb" :smile:

Mike


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mike Potvin said:


> Well you obviously have burying a decal down pat, that looks great!
> 
> Naming models is always a fun process. WHen I think of names I sometimes say to myself "that's either really cool... or really dumb" :smile:
> 
> Mike


Don't get down on Pat.... he makes Patty O' Casters n' Les Pat's 9kkhhd


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Mike Potvin said:


> Well you obviously have burying a decal down pat, that looks great!
> 
> Naming models is always a fun process. WHen I think of names I sometimes say to myself "that's either really cool... or really dumb" :smile:
> 
> Mike


Well, not really..I did it about 4 -5 times with a velum that would not bury and then had problems with the ink running, to the point where I had to strip it right down and re-dye it. Then I got the water slide decal stuff, but forgot the laquer to seal it. Once I got the laquer, it still took anoter 4 - 5 tries. So it was an ordeal, but finally acceptable results. This may have been the most challenging part,,,,,so far.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> So it was an ordeal, but finally acceptable results. This may have been the most challenging part,,,,,so far.


And there is why I have none.... lazy? Well not frustrated about it at least.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> And there is why I have none.... lazy? Well not frustrated about it at least.


Ya, I see your point. But I can't help but get all OCD on some things. Besides, this is a learning thing too.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

As far as style names ...I have no idea where C4th is?? but maybe you can take inspiration from local landmarks or name them after family members.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I really need something on my headstocks. I started out putting Fender decals on my headstocks just cause they looked naked, but I reached a point where I don't want the name "Fender" on the guitars I build anymore......so I'm back to naked again 

Good job DaddyO


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I always tell people the same thing: put YOUR name on it! You can always put a smarty pants tag line underneath it to reflect your personality or a model name.

Mike


----------

